# Do we know of anyone who went fishing? Boat sank 115 miles SE of Galveston



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Chron said they picked up 1 person in a raft- hope everyone else is OK. Anyone have any details of who it might be?


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Here's the article from the Chronicle. Hope these guys are found and OK.


Houston & Texas > News > Houston
Gulf fishing trip ends with 1 of 5 men alone in life raft
By Dale Lezon | April 19, 2013



A Coast Guard rescue team plucked one man from the Gulf of Mexico and are looking for four others after their fishing boat sank early Friday morning about 115 miles southeast of Galveston.

The Coast Guard received a distress alert about 3:30 a.m. and launched a jet and a helicopter to the scene. Rescuers spotted a man in an orange life raft waving his arms. He was then hoisted safely aboard the helicopter.

The man said he was among five crew members onboard a fishing boat that sank. He was taken to an nearby oil rig to be evaluated for injuries.

Coast Guard search crews were combing the area near where boat sank for the missing fishermen.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh Man ! that sucks , prayers sent to all the families .


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Man this news sucks. I hope everyone is OK. Prayers sent for all involved. What a crappy week for problems in the US.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Prayers sent....Lord, please guide the USCG in finding the other 4 souls.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

That's sad, only one made in the raft.. Hope they find them alive n well...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Prayers sent for a fast recovery


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

no boat name or anything? hope everyones ok


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers sent............this sucks.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hate reading this. Prayers sent.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This doesn't sound good. Only one made it in they raft? That water is cold as hell plus its cold outside. Hypothermia will set in quick.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Sad news. prayers to the families involved.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

As soon as someone gets a make on the boat post it up. Hope the coast guard can a thermal image of them this weather is terrible. Hopefully the water is quite a bit warmer where they went down.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is a link from the Coast Guard.

http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007/1755259/Coast-Guard-rescues-1-searches-for-4-in-Gulf-of-Mexico


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.dvidshub.net/video/287262/coast-guard-rescue-jet-footage-life-raft-b-roll-rescued-man-returning-land#.UXIg8aUTsgp

Video from rescue. Prayers for all missing


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent up for the search teams and families.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Hate to hear this! Hope and prayers for the best outcome. 

D


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just heard that it was a commercial fishing boat.


----------



## Hkay (Feb 21, 2013)

Nite Owl went down yesterday ,boat captain Chuck and 2 crew member . Only one rescued. 
This must be a different boat. Due to the temperature of the water they do not expect to find them alive. Prayers for all!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Hkay said:


> Nite Owl went down yesterday ,boat captain Chuck and 2 crew member . Only one rescued.
> This must be a different boat. Due to the temperature of the water they do not expect to find them alive. Prayers for all!


what i just heard night owl a alabama boat that has been fishing outta galveston for 2-3 years, he said they did find the others but only 1 survived, hope that info. is not correct though, hope they are all alive but prayers sent


----------



## big fish man (Apr 18, 2013)

Bad news. prayers out


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

My prayers are with them for a safe return!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

big fish man said:


> Bad news. prayers out


 x-2,pRAYERS SENT


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...earch-continues-for-4-missing-off-4449964.php


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

"tied off to a rig to ride the storm out and a rogue wave ripped the wheelhouse off" thats nut... prayers out


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Prayers sent for the fishermen and their families. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent for the fishermen and their families......


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Prayers Prayers Prayers. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Must have been a snapper boat?


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear this terrible bad news. Hope the best for the rest of the crew.
This has been a sad week for the USA!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007...-4-missing-fishermen-off-the-Galveston-coast#
News Release 
Date: April 21, 2013
*Coast Guard Public Affairs Detachment Houston*
Contact: Petty Officer 3rd Class Richard Brahm
Office: (713) 578-3080

*Coast Guard suspends search for 4 missing fishermen off the Galveston coast*

HOUSTON - The Coast Guard suspended their search for four missing fishermen off the Galveston coast at 12:30 p.m., Sunday.
"As always the Coast Guard heartfelt condolences go out to the family members of the missing fishermen," said Kevin Robb, a search and rescue mission controller at the 8th Coast Guard District command center.
Rescue crews searched approximately 5,400 square miles - roughly the size of Connecticut - with planes, helicopters and boats.
Watchstanders at the 8th District command center received an alert from the 406 Mhz Emergency Position Indicating Radio Beacon of the fishing boat at approximately 3:30 a.m., Friday.
An Air Station Corpus Christi HU-25 Falcon jet was launched for crews to provide an over flight of the area and they spotted a man waving his arms aboard an orange liferaft. An MH-65 Dolphin rescue helicopter and crew from Air Station Houston hoisted the man to safety and brought him back to shore, Friday. The survivor reported that there were four other crewmembers with him aboard the boat.
Coast Guard crews utilized the following assets to conduct the search:

MH-65 Dolphin rescue helicopters from Air Stations Houston and New Orleans
HU-25 Falcon jets from Air Station Corpus Christi
The Coast Guard Cutter Thetis, homeported in Key West, Fla.
and HC-144 Ocean Sentry aircraft from Aviation Training Center Mobile, Ala.
The weather on scene was 10 to 15 foot seas with 33 mph winds, with gusts up to 40. The water temperature was 55 degrees.


----------



## 32_ProLine (Apr 9, 2013)

*I cant imagine the horror*

Is there any new news on the guys? Pray for their safe return


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I was on a cuise coming back from cozumel friday, we were 400 miles out when the cold front hit. It was pretty nasty out there to say the least! The ship had a tv channel that was a "report from the bridge" showed sustained winds of 38kts and gusts to 52kts it did not say the size of the seas but at best guess I would say 10-12ft easly. It was rough enough that the captain altered his course to change the direction the ship was going through the waves and wind. The Disney Magic was the ship we were on 964 feet long 106ft wide and it was moving enough there were a lot of people turning green. Prayers out to the families and friends of the lost.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

At least the EPIRB may have saved one life.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*Coast Guard stops search for 4 missing fishermen off Texas Gulf Coast*

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2013...rmen-off-Texas-Gulf-Coast/UPI-71631366597373/


----------



## daviddrake2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sad news. Prayers to those affected. Another reminder that we can never be too careful out there.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

55 degree water...if they were in the water, I'm sure they didn't suffer long. Hypothermia set in pretty quick I'm sure. It's too bad more of them couldn't have gotten in that life raft.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Any updates on this sad news? What was the cause...engine trouble??


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

It's a very sad thing indeed but there is no way that water was 55 degrees.
Buoy 42047 is the closest buoy to the incident shows a water temperature on 4-19 of no LESS tab 22 degrees C which is around 71.6 degrees F.
So did they call the search off a little early? Where did the Coast Guard come up with 55 degree water temp? I would bet that part of the Gulf hasn't seen 55F in years. In 2010 it got down to 61 degrees in march for 1 day.
Someone explain 55 degrees to me please.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. 55 degrees was prob air temp


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Mulletmaster said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. 55 degrees was prob air temp


Air temp on the 19th was 12.6C which is right around 55 degrees. So why doesn't the Coast Guard or the Chronicle correct the mistake? It just might make them look bad if they said that the water was actually 71?
55 or 71 you still don't have long. What if they were floating on some debris?


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Men lost their lives so there is really very little to debate but I will add this.

"Buoy 42047 is the closest buoy to the incident shows a water temperature on 4-19 of no LESS tab 22 degrees C which is around 71.6 degrees F.
So did they call the search off a little early?"

I don't think so....Years ago living in the Caribbean a friend and I went lobstering on a winter morning with official water temps around 69-70, and it was probably a degree or 3 warmer inshore. We spent from sunup till around 1030 in the water and gathered 10 nice ones. Of course with no wetsuit or regard for the temperature. By the time we made the 100 yard hike back to the car the chills had set in, we made the short drive to his house and crawled straight into the hot tub and soaked for at least an hour. I drove the 10 minutes home with the heater blasting, took a long hot shower and crawled into bed for 3 hours before I quit shivering and felt somewhat normal. Air temp was 83-84 as I recall.

By the report these guys got into trouble 330 AM Friday and the Coast Guard called off the search at 1230 PM on Sunday, this would have been 57 hours of exposure, along with dehydration and exhaustion I think the survivability would be very low.


----------



## CroakerMan (Nov 12, 2010)

It was a commercial fishing boat docked in Port Bolivar. The survivor was a lucky one since he was the only one outside of the cabin when the boat flipped. The other four crews were inside the cabin sleeping.

Chances are they are still inside the cabin if the sinking boat is found.

It was a 35 footer commercial boat. My friend knows one of the crew.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

What rig were they tied up to 115nm from galveston?


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Sight Cast said:


> What rig were they tied up to 115nm from galveston?


I wondered the same thing. High Island 389 is 105nm SE of Galveston.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I'm not debating that the Coast Guard didn't do everything they could to find these men. They are heroes in my book and are always there when we need them. I am questioning the media and or the pr department. There's a big difference between 55 and 71 degree water temperature.
Maybe a simple mistake but someone should have caught and amended the public statement.
I guess I just get tired of all the lying and deception of the media these days.

Prayers to the family of these fisherman.


----------



## CroakerMan (Nov 12, 2010)

crawfishking said:


> I wondered the same thing. High Island 389 is 105nm SE of Galveston.


It was not tight up to any rig, they were anchored. We are assuming the anchor rope broke, boat went sideway then the huge wave flipped them.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

CroakerMan said:


> It was not tight up to any rig, they were anchored. We are assuming the anchor rope broke, boat went sideway then the huge wave flipped them.


That makes a lot more sense than a rogue wave ripping off the wheel house while tied to a rig.

Prayers sent for the families of these poor souls.


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

conflicting stories


By RAMIT PLUSHNICK-MASTI Associated Press 
HOUSTON April 20, 2013 (AP)




The U.S. Coast Guard used boats, a helicopter and airplanes Saturday to search for four fishermen who went missing off the Texas Gulf Coast after their boat sank.
The Coast Guard received a distress signal from the 50-foot vessel at 3:30 a.m. Friday, Petty Officer Richard Brahm said. The boat began sinking about 115 miles southeast of Galveston, not far from the Texas-Louisiana border.
Weather conditions were bad at the time, Brahm said. Sustained winds were strong, at 33 mph, and there were gusts of up to 40 mph, he said. The water was 50 degrees, and sea swells were between 10 feet and 15 feet, which was enormous for the 50-foot boat the men were in, he added.
About five hours after the distress signal, at 8:30 a.m., a search team found crew member John Robinson on a life raft. Robinson was returned to Galveston later Friday, and told the Coast Guard he was unsure what had happened to the other four fishermen that were on board, Brahm said.
Overnight, the Coast Guard used one cutter and one aircraft to search an area slightly smaller than the state of Delaware. They added two more aircraft to the hunt at daybreak Saturday, Brahm said.
"We're going to keep searching until someone tells us to stop," he said, noting that the Coast Guard uses a variety of factors to determine whether there is a possibility the men could still be alive.
Brahm said the Coast Guard would continue searching through Saturday night.


----------

